# Sapper Kurt Norton 1984-2009



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 May 2009)

Kurt Norton
NORTON Kurt Born May 21, 1984 in New Westminster, BC. Passed away April 30, 2009 in Suffield, Alberta. Survived by his wife Sarah Dale, Mother Kari (John) Evasiuk, Father Gerry (Adrienne) Norton, sister Sonja, brother Tyler, stepbrothers Ryan and John, stepsisters Nicole, Cathy, Maggie and Caroline, grandmothers Loretta Norton and Isabelle O'Shea as well as many other relatives and friends. Kurt was a proud member of the Canadian Armed Forces and served as a Sapper with the 11 Field Squadron 1 Combat Engineer Regiment. Kurt's life ended too soon, he will be missed by all who knew him. Funeral Service will be held Tuesday, May 12, 2009 at 11:00am at St. Francis de Sales Church, 6610 Balmoral St., Burnaby. In lieu of flowers donations may be made to the Make-A-Wish Foundation. Columbia-Bowell Chapel 604-521-4881


RIP Sapper


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2009)

RIP Sapper.


----------

